# Narroneck Gold Coast - Saturday 3/3 or Sunday 4/3



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Is anyone interested in trying Narrowneck on either saturday or sunday morning early?
Or anywhere else on the Coast?


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Dude!

I'm up either morning early, but think that cyclone's gonna dampen our spirits. Might have to go up one of those creeks you've been hanging around lately. What about Currumbin or Tallebudgera. Several boys were rewarded greatly for their efforts there last weekend


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i think the sweel is going to be pumping by the weekend,

why dont we arrange a fish in currumbin creek


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That sounds good to me!
Let's wait until tomorrow and make a decision as to what time and all that based on the weather.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

the swell looks like it is only going to get really big from sunday.there are some big spanish mackerel coming out just over the border in nsw,if anyone is keen,for some reel screamers.i will double check weather tomorrow to see what the go is were i will fish


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Coolmagool!

I'm up 4 anything early, but you sound like a bit of a hellman Couta!
Spanish macs are tempting, but I'm only a weeny!

If it's do-able though, I'm interested.

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt, we're not talking about golfing handicap (i'm only a weeny)!!!
But I'm keen to try going for anything!!


----------

